# Race (English-Swedish)



## Sofi-Suecia

Hi everyone!

I am translating an informed consent form to be given to patients who are to be enrolled in a study concerning a new drug. I was wondering about the word "*race*", I know it is quite controversial in Sweden and usually not used, however not at all controversial in the US. Therefore I was wondering if you know what word to be used in Swedish, instead of "ras", for example "etnicitet"? Or would it be correct to use "ras" in this context:

_During these 3 visits you will be asked about your medical history, medications you are taking and some descriptive information (such as your age, *race*, gender and eye color).
_
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## cocuyo

You might try something along the line of _genetic background_, as that is what might be relevant in health care statistics.


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

Hi cocuyo!

Thank you for your reply! Hmm, yes that might work, I just haven't seen it used. I am looking for the mot common translation for this term. I have actually seen in similar texts that "etnicitet" (ethnicity) is used (and "ras"), but I wanted to know if there was something else being used more frequently... or which one is more correct if there is no other better word for it.

Thanks again!


----------



## cocuyo

The problem with the purely technical aspect of ethnicity is that it does not coincide with race in the sense used in American English. Cubans and Brazilians are examples of people where "ethnicity" would not fit. Hence it is less relevant regarding possible different med actions upon people of different genetic backgrounds. "Ras" cannot be used, as we recognize only one human race, so it would seem unprofessional. The few black and mixed Swedish people I know don't recognize themselves as belonging to a particular "ras" (other than human), neither do many whites (caucasians in American nomenclature). I can see the relevance of the question in the context, but there is no Swedish equivalent of the American concept of race.


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

I understand what you mean, and that is exactly why it's so difficult to come up with a good alternative term. I totally agree with you that "ras" shouldn't be used, that is why I have reacted when I have seen this word used in Swedish in this context before. I guess what is relevant here is the genetic background as you suggest, which would be "genetisk bakgrund". However, I am still wondering what is commonly used in this context, because it certainly isn't the first time it pops up in a text like this one! I'll keep searching ...

Thank you for your helpful comments!


----------



## Havfruen

Actually some Americans would be offended by being asked about "race" alone. That language looks about 20 years out of date. It is more appropriate and politically correct to say "race and ethnicity" or "ethnicity". For example a Hispanic may identify as ethnically Hispanic but racially consider themselves either black or caucasian/white. I can only suggest "etnicitet" as the translation. 

To ask genetic background seems weird, perhaps something like cultural background?

Incidentally, to know someone's race and ethnicity in a medical study is not just to know about some kind of surrogate for their genetics but also to understand other social and behavioral risk factors that vary by race/ethnicity.


----------



## cocuyo

Havfruen said:


> /.../
> 
> To ask genetic background seems weird, perhaps something like cultural background?
> 
> Incidentally, to know someone's race and ethnicity in a medical study is not just to know about some kind of surrogate for their genetics but also to understand other social and behavioral risk factors that vary by race/ethnicity.



European societies (particularly Sweden) are not stratified in the same way as the US of A, or other American societies. But there may be a clue in the social background, as immigrant populations largely share some properties in a social sense. 

I think the discussion leads beyond the scope of translation and into the realm of study design. Maybe it should be tossed back into that context?


----------



## Tjahzi

Quite frankly, if this form is to be used in Sweden by Swedes, I would consider scraping that field altogether. It could even be the case that it's against the law to ask for such information.


----------



## Muzze

Etnicitet is good in that context I think or maybe "etnisk bakgrund".


----------



## JohanIII

Det kanske kan vara till nytta att läsa denna:
Läkartidningen nr 34 2003, s2611-2613.


----------

